# Rinnai  ES 38 Question-converting from NG to LP



## Comanche79p (Feb 9, 2013)

I have been searching on line and cannot find a conversion kit from natural gas to LP for the Rinnai E38.
Can someone tell me where to find one and what is involved in the conversion?
The instruction book says it can be done, but cannot find anything about it.

Thanks


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 10, 2013)

Comanche79p said:


> I have been searching on line and cannot find a conversion kit from natural gas to LP for the Rinnai E38.
> Can someone tell me where to find one and what is involved in the conversion?
> The instruction book says it can be done, but cannot find anything about it.
> 
> Thanks


 
The manual also indicates that the conversion kit is supplied with the unit. You might have to contact a dealer. I have no experience with the Rinnai units, so the conversion kit may be different from what you would find stateside. Here, the conversion kit would include a Pilot orifice, Burner orifice, Regulator head, Tell you what the Air shutter adjustment is for the fuel  in question & the conversion sticker for the rating plate...


----------



## Comanche79p (Feb 10, 2013)

DAKSY
I was hoping you would respond. Thanks
I think I will call their 800 number tomorrow and see what they say. A friend of mine has a NG unit that he wants to sell at a fraction of the cost of new and I firured it might be worth buying it and converting it to LP. There are no Rinnai dealers close to where I live.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 10, 2013)

Comanche79p said:


> DAKSY
> I was hoping you would respond. Thanks
> I think I will call their 800 number tomorrow and see what they say. A friend of mine has a NG unit that he wants to sell at a fraction of the cost of new and I firured it might be worth buying it and converting it to LP. There are no Rinnai dealers close to where I live.


 
Ask him if he's still got the kit. It may be in the bag with his manual...


----------

